# NimbleTV streams cable content to 'any' device, launching 'in the next few months'



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

With services like Aereo TV taking a similar streaming approach -- and getting sued in the process -- NimbleTV won't have an easy road ahead, but the outfit's willing to take its chances. The startup plans to launch its subscription-based offering to the public within the next few months, allowing future users to stream cable content to unspecified devices at any time and from anywhere on the globe -- all thanks to Nimble's cloud-based software.






More *here*.


----------

